# Russian Navy Canteen Divers Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy sold some of these a while back, approx 56mm wide,nearly 80mm to the crown tip,260grams. Big Muthas!!














Iv`e got Zeno`s version only







47mm wide,18mm deep and 180grms. It is actually quite comfortable to wear. Did any forum members buy one of the Russian ones from Roy if so would they like to share their experiences of these behemoths of horology with the gang?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I've got one, all the way from Russia, it's a biggie, unwearable in my opinion, but definately a conversation piece.

I have it on a little stand and keep it next to my bed, it makes a nice bedside clock







.

I'm sure these recent ones are made for the tourist trade using old pocket watch movements, that's not to say you can't buy original ussr divers watches from the same era.

Incidentally, Invicta has produced and is selling a similar model. Here's a pic.....

Product DescriptionSize: Mens. Diameter: 52mm without crown, 68mm with crown, 15mm thick. Movement: Swiss-made ETA UNITAS Mechanical Movement. Description: Based on the original 1959 Russian Driver; Specially designed strap for wear over military diving suits; 6 mm crystal thickness. Extra large watch. Band: Specially designed strap for wear over military diving suits. 200 meters water resistant.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Padraig, Roy told me sometime back he thought it only useful as a clock still I do wonder if anybody does wear i ? theres bound to be one









I remember seeing that Invicta, they said if I remember rightly that they had made these watches for the Russians first









Wierd thing is according to an entry in the"Complete price Guide to Watches 2004" by Shugart,Engle and Gilbert the original Russian made ones used parts from the American Hampden Watch co. USA very strange


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I wore mine for a couple of days, now look at my arm


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Padraig said:


> I wore mine for a couple of days, now look at my arm
> 
> 
> 
> ...










whats the other one like a 7 year old girls


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)




----------

